# cast iron



## dethrow55 (Mar 14, 2017)

hello all wondering if anyone knows of a good source in america for cored cast iron and solid stock ? im in el paso texas tanks


----------



## portlandron (Mar 14, 2017)

McMaster Carr has a good selection or try ebay.


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 15, 2017)

MSC also has some.


----------



## Wizard69 (Mar 15, 2017)

Check for local steel suppliers.   Any good size city will have a couple.   You will likely save on shipping and may save on drops.  

http://www.dura-bar.com Dura-Bar has a supplier finder.   Dura-bar being a well known cast iron supplier.  There are of course other suppliers.  

Depending upon your needs a local foundry might be able to fix you up.   You have to find one of course which in this day and age is no sweet adventure.  

MSC and Mc Master are of course national but do look for similar local shops.


----------



## biggerhammer (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm also in El Paso, and was looking for cast iron. I checked with quite a few suppliers and found that M&N metals seems to be the best source. They are at 800 351-1592.

I'm not affiliated with them- I'm not even a customer, just daydreaming right now.


----------



## Sleddog (Dec 19, 2017)

I've bought cast iron, as well as other materials  from Hobby Metal Kits. They have reasonable flat rate shipping & any length you want.

www.hobbymetalkits.com


----------



## MachineTom (Dec 23, 2017)

eBay is my first look for all metals. Speedy, Online, Yarde, they have a page on thier site called Drop Zone. Often good deals there but $75 min purchase. No cast iron that I recall however.


----------



## goldstar31 (Dec 23, 2017)

I've still got the remains of an old Meehanite cast iron marking out table. Cost me all of 3 quid- perhaps $5 in funny money.

Still got a nice big surface plate that cost a fraction more! It's too heavy- err-umm!!!!

N


----------

